# High FSH.....Will RFC still treat?



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well.

I was just wondering if anyone knows if RFC have a cut off point for IVF with high FSH?
Mine has nearly doubled within a year and I'm now really starting to panic that when our turn eventually comes
that we will be turned down. I know Origin used to cut off at 15 but they now go by AMH. My AMH level is within normal parameters
apparently. This is all soooo confusing!! The RFC say one thing and Origin say something different.

Anyway, it's Friday  . Don't know about anyone else but getting back to work this week was a nightmare, hopefully 
next week will be better.

Bumble Bee


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Bumble I can't help you with your enquiry but you have now got me thinking, I was 37 a few months ago (the same month we were added to the ivf waiting list) and I had my fsh level and estrodiol  checked and all were fine - 6.2fsh and 121 estrodiol which I am told is good. What were your results? I am really worried after reading your post that by the time I get to the top of the list for treatment that my fsh levels will have increased. What age are you?


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

I dont know exactly what it is but they refused to treat me ( and recommended donor egg) and mine was 19.5.

Lesley xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Jellybaba, I'm 34. FSH has gone from 9 to 17 in 9 months!!! Think i've just answered my own question really 
Didn't mean to start freeking other people out too, sorry. But it is a valid point, FSH can change so drastically. If the waiting lists weren't so long then this wouldn't be an issue.

Nothing much I can do really, just pray that they won't refuse me. Origin said that going by my AMH results I'm fine for IVF with them.
Gotta think positive. If the RFC refuse me at least the person behind me will get seen quicker.

Anyway, hope you all have a great weekend.

BB


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi there...

i had a highish end of normal FSH 3 months ago when RFC did gave test results. Was high enough for Consultant to be concerned. Am 36yrs old and FSH was 9. Estradiol was also not right (can't remember now exact result).
He said basically I may be moving into peri-menopause and not ovulating.

After some research on alternative medicine I started taking the below:

Wheatgrass 100% powder in juice once a day
Red clover - 1 daily
Agnus Cactus - tincture twice daily
Blue Green Algae - 1 daily
Maca - 1 daily

Last month I was retested and FSH level 7.5 and all other hormones incl Estradiol completely normal.

I really think it was to do with something from the above.

Hope this helps.... PS. Ask your doctor about them before you try as they can affect other medications


----------

